# FS-GT3 2.4G 3CH Radio Review



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok a few of you have seen me with a KoPropo Euros clone called the Fly Sky-GT3 and asked me questions about it. I now have about 4-6 hrs of actual run time on it now and will sort of give it my review.








I have the Original KOPropo Euro too ($400/$100 spare receivers) and got this as a close "feel" back up controler/basher controller incase I wanted to go bashing and not risk dirtying or braking my precious Euros radio. I wasn't expecting much and even laughed out loud when the ad/description says "... transmitter can stand up to the "top" competitions" but I did get more than I expected:

Pros: 
-Looks and feels similar to Euros
-Drop down with pivoting Ergonomic steering wheel. This is hugely cool!
-Digital screen with all the major adjustments and even some I'll never use like ABS brakes. also has low voltage cut off, inactivity warning (if you leave it on in your pits) ST & Th curve, endpoints, speed & reversing, plus more.
-8car memory
-Programmable buttons (7 easy access buttons or toggles)
-Lipo/Nimh charging port if you run packs
-Neck strap attachment
-Small Receivers (being pessimistic to durability I opened mine up and coated the inside with Shoe goo before starting to even use it. Was so cheap didnt care about warranty)
-2.4Ghz technology
-PC link (never used so dont know what that does, I think for charging off your USB)
-CHEAP!!!

Cons:
-Lighter, cheapy feel including buttons that click cheaply or can get stuck on occasion
-Non adjustable steering wheel and finger throttle (compared to adjustable Euros)
-Non existent warranty
-Better have controller "ON" when you turn your car on or the cars electronics freak out! (Euros will put your CH1 & 2 in neutral if it gets no signal)
-Controller sometimes makes squeak sounds (doubt they put much grease on the moving parts)

I use my Original KO for racing for sure and the Euros is a Mercedes Benz compared to this but I posted this for those who want a decent radio at a really cheap price for racing, back up or basher controller. This is in no way an alternative to the KOPropo Euros, but a great 2nd radio as I have done or for someone who wants some higher end radio functions but have a Traxxas AM RTR radio budget. If anything, budget/new racers would do good getting this and falling in love with the drop down pivot steering and get a real KO Euros later when they are ready to upgrade.

While I got mine for only $50 I think this price is really crazy. Anyways hope that answered some of your questions you've asked in the pits.

http://www.nitrorcx.com/fs-g3-24ghz-radio.html


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Absolutely incredible at the prices of 2.4GHZ stuff now! It's like flat screen TV's now......what wsa $5K about 5-7 years ago, is $500 now!

Now if only those $6 receivers would bind to other brands!!!!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Absolutely incredible at the prices of 2.4GHZ stuff now! It's like flat screen TV's now......what wsa $5K about 5-7 years ago, is $500 now!
> 
> Now if only those $6 receivers would bind to other brands!!!!


LOL ya $6 receivers sound good. The 2.4 module on back is removable but I dont know how universal those things are plugging into other models. Plus, that whole run-away thing that those receivers do if there is no signal. You get what you pay for.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Update, Broke off the last inch of the antenna and the car will not go 20ft without glitching or running away. Soldered it back on and works fine now. I guess this would happen to any short 2.4 rec as they need every inch they can get (yes, thats what she said).


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Dang, here is the new kid the block from flysky.
http://www.nitrorcx.com/79p-gt3b-carradio-lcd.html
$35!

This looks like the one to get for budget racers. The Wide LCD screen more compact design and better looking fit make the old one sorta obsolete.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YcW54tZZJ8&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Oops I guess it does have a failsafe on the receiver just didnt know how to set it.


----------

